# The Single Man's Survival Guide



## Christov (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## lovelocs (Dec 28, 2010)

But there's a ring on the hand....





...I'm so confused...


----------



## Christov (Dec 28, 2010)

There are explanations about the ring;

. He's seeking an extramarital affair
. He enjoys the look and feel of it
. He's trying it on before he throws it into Mt. Doom.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is how I deal with it:





That. And a certain paysite.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 28, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> But there's a ring on the hand....
> ...I'm so confused...


Exactly. His chosen photo spoke volumes without his realising it. 

"The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it."
— Oscar Wilde (1854-1900), _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ (1891)

And so I did. Married almost 31 glorious years to the perfect SSBBW. :smitten:
Couldn't pass that up. Okay, I yield the floor to the single guys.


----------



## sirGordy (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, when I first saw this thread, I was grateful that someone was looking out for us single XY Chromosome individuals. In saying that, I find that for me, make sure that you get to know a lady, and take nothing, and I repeat this emphatically, nothing for granted. Get to know your lady, be attentive, but also, be cautious. Be yourself, be caring, respectful, and 
sensitive. But also, know that everyone has a story, and everyone has baggage, and be willing to deal, and to deal with it as it comes along.

When I dated, I trusted, and paid for that trust. I was betrayed, hurt, lied to, and was told alot of BS. In saying this, know that folks do not always mean what they say, and say what they mean. I have learned through many lessons, and through bitterness and resentment and yes, even depression how this goes. I have also seen the bad boys getting more play, and me, being left behind, always considered to "goody two shoes" I assure you, I do have an edge, and it can be quite sharp, I assure you. Even to this day, I resent always being the friend, never the lover. But hey, its part of what its like being single, especially in these days,
where people have various values, and wants.

Be yourself, be true to who and whom you are. We are all persons, and we all deserve respect and dignity. But above all means never compromise your values, and never let anyone else do that to you either. Dating is very hard out here, take it from one who knows. I have dealt, been hurt, been a friend, been shot down, been out there. Being single these days is a challenge, but an adventure as well, and as I always say, life is an adventure. Enjoy the ride, but be true, and expect that from your partner as well, because where there is not truth, there is no relationship, even with oneself.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 29, 2010)

Ask the advice of any of the ol' five fingered widows about...


----------



## The Fez (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## patmcf (Dec 29, 2010)

Christov said:


>



My girlfriend's name is Palmela Handerson.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2010)

*BECOME A MASTER OF YOUR CULINARY DESTINY *


----------



## Christov (Dec 30, 2010)

*MAN* TIPS

. Eating the raw heart of your enemies will increase your power
. Leaving the toilet seat up is the most defiant act you can perform
. Bodily functions are always funny
. If it can be eaten, it can be eaten with barbecue sauce


----------



## StickMan (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone out there in the same position as me? Was once in a relationship, but the breakup was entirely your fault?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

StickMan said:


> Anyone out there in the same position as me? Was once in a relationship, but the breakup was entirely your fault?



Show me a man who hasn't been in this situation, and I'll show you a man who hasn't started dating.


----------



## Christov (Jan 10, 2011)

The fact that this thread has died on it's arse is proof enough that the 'Single Man's Survival Guide' really can be reduced to the image in the first post. 

Long live the waltz of the palm.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Christov said:


> The fact that this thread has died on it's arse is proof enough that the 'Single Man's Survival Guide' really can be reduced to the image in the first post. .



No it can't. 

Living a single life and what it all means can be a very interesting topic. But you presented it as a shallow joke that clearly communicated insincerity. Hence the lack of interest.


----------



## Christov (Jan 10, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> But you presented it as a shallow joke that clearly communicated insincerity.


Shallow joke of a man creates shallow joke of a thread. News at 11.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 10, 2011)

*Mr. Palmer*


----------



## Fox (Jan 18, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> But there's a ring on the hand....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"If you like it then you should put a ring on it!"
Single fellas can do it too.


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know of any guys who've done it, but I once met a woman who was so 'off' men after a disastrous relationship that she took to wearing her M.Sc. ring on her left hand where her wedding ring had formerly been.

Once I found out she WASN'T married, then the pursuit began....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 18, 2011)

sirGordy said:


> Well, when I first saw this thread, I was grateful that someone was looking out for us single XY Chromosome individuals. In saying that, I find that for me, make sure that you get to know a lady, and take nothing, and I repeat this emphatically, nothing for granted. Get to know your lady, be attentive, but also, be cautious. Be yourself, be caring, respectful, and
> sensitive. But also, know that everyone has a story, and everyone has baggage, and be willing to deal, and to deal with it as it comes along.
> 
> When I dated, I trusted, and paid for that trust. I was betrayed, hurt, lied to, and was told alot of BS. In saying this, know that folks do not always mean what they say, and say what they mean. I have learned through many lessons, and through bitterness and resentment and yes, even depression how this goes. I have also seen the bad boys getting more play, and me, being left behind, always considered to "goody two shoes" I assure you, I do have an edge, and it can be quite sharp, I assure you. Even to this day, I resent always being the friend, never the lover. But hey, its part of what its like being single, especially in these days,
> ...



excellent post and i agree.


----------



## sirGordy (Jan 20, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> excellent post and i agree.




Thanks guy, much appreciated


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

it's just as hard being single as a guy then it is as a woman.guys stuggle with things women do to but it's just most guys don't discuss those things you know...there is problems for both sexes...


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jan 29, 2011)

It's simple. Whenever I'm having trouble surviving being single, I just remind myself that it's SO much better than not surviving being single.


----------



## nathant78 (Feb 16, 2011)

i thought it was like the beginning of the first american pie movie

and no i have never used a sock to masterbate. never know might run late and accidently put on a goo sock


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

nathant78 said:


> i thought it was like the beginning of the first american pie movie
> 
> and no i have never used a sock to masterbate. never know might run late and accidently put on a goo sock




LOL never knew where this myth came from,i have never did that.sock to masterbate,sock on the door etc.not sure where it all came from.LOL


----------



## BM the Lipophile (Feb 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> sock to masterbate,sock on the door etc.


I really hope it's not the same sock in both places.


----------



## BM the Lipophile (Feb 18, 2011)

Christov said:


> *MAN* TIPS
> 
> . Eating the raw heart of your enemies will increase your power
> . Leaving the toilet seat up is the most defiant act you can perform
> ...


Therefore:
. Eating the raw heart of your enemies will increase your power, it can be eaten with barbecue sauce


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 18, 2011)

BM the Lipophile said:


> I really hope it's not the same sock in both places.



LOL yeah that would be unfortunate.LOL


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

Christov said:


>



"Come with me. Fate beckons you!"

LOL maybe that was a caption. That picture looks ominous! 

"The hand of fate beckons you" .. lol, first thought, just a hand.. lmao!

Maybe he is married to, or sort of like this.. (though being single perhaps isnt THAT grim!)








> I really hope it's not the same sock in both places.



It can be, depends on whats around!


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 24, 2011)

The secret to surviving the single life: Learn at least ten recipes involving ramen, and always smell the clothes you pick up off the floor before putting them on.


----------



## StickMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thing is, all my clothes just smell like varying degrees of Old Spice after a while. (I don't sweat much) Is that a good thing?


----------

